# Horseriding in Singapore



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

We are relocating to Singapore in January from Sydney and need information regarding horseriding. My 8 year old daughter rides weekly and we would like her to continue if the cost isn't too prohibitive. We do not wish to purchase a horse but would consider a partial lease, again cost dependant. Does anyone have any experience in this area?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Google of horse riding in singapore brings out the Bukit Timah Saddle club, Turf club etc.

Though if you are on terms that give you a car, a ride to JB may work out cheaper, from Pulai Springs resort, and the Farm Resort ..


----------



## RedSoxgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

It is very expensive here. There is the ones stated and then also the polo club( but to ride you have to be a member) and the national equestrian center that is almost next door. I do know people do go to Malaysia because it is less expensive. There is also a place called gallop stables that is more affordable but I don't know anything about them. Good luck!


----------



## Stratum (Apr 12, 2013)

There is a place for horse riding
I haven't been there but it's most likely on per hour costing
I'm dropping by that area next week and could check out for you
Email me at [email protected]


----------

